# Algerian hacker hacks 217 banks and donates it all to Palestine



## Uzair Shafiq [Босс]

*Bugbear FBI cyber stalking for a long three years, the famous Algerian hacker Bendelladj Hamza, 27, one of those who gave the most trouble to the US sleuths, was sentenced to the death penalty by a US court.


Caught in the cracks in Thailand in 2013, after a manhunt led by Interpol, cyber-activist who joined the exclusive club of the ten most wanted in the world was extradited to the United States where the ultimate punishment just fell on him like a cleaver.

Among his feats of arms, the young hacker, compared to a more vigilante hacking at a high-flying crook, had managed to enter the den e 217 banks by hacking mailboxes to steal it the tune of $ 4 billion. A juicy booty which he has shared several non-governmental organizations in Africa, but also Palestinian NGO to whom he has donated more than $ 280 million.

Far from stopping there way, Hamza Bendelladj also hooked to his belt 8000 French sites, but also sites of foreign ministries of European countries, coming to the end of their security system to grant visas to several Algerian youth.

Outside the law as a new Robin digital Bois, the flash career and yet breathtaking, his most significant achievement undoubtedly remains the takeover of the Israeli government site, enabling it to provide the Palestinian resistance information and valuable reports.Following the cyber attack that has certainly distraught, but even more estomaquées Israeli authorities offered their Web assailant help them make their inviolable computer system, in return for their intervention with Washington to drop the charges against him.

The refusal Bendelladj Hamza was immediate, categorical and irrevocable. Past, therefore, to the Americans, fears that the young Algerian, born in modest circumstances in Kouba, a popular area on the heights of Algiers, has signed his death warrant by refusing an impossible pact with Israel have sadly confirmed today.
*
USA: Famed Hacker Algerian Activist Hamza Bendelladj Sentenced to the Death Penalty

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

That is how Robin Hood , dies in real world , moral of the story

However the president can bail out Banks by giving 800 Billion from tax payer's money from which CEOs buy ships / million dollar mansions , stocks and sell it quickly


----------



## Faiez

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> That is how Robin Hood , dies in real world , moral of the story
> 
> However the president can bail out Banks by giving 800 Billion from tax payer's money from which CEOs buy ships / million dollar mansions , stocks and sell it quickly



A thief is a thief no matter who's side he's on.


----------



## Menace2Society

They could have given him a job offer. He is clearly talented.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Hamare choor , to poora paisa kha jatein hain ....

they get NRO

Modern day fallen hero

SNOWDEN , in fairy tale and novels would be considered a hero in real life treated as a traitor
Julian Assange , in fairy tale and novels would be considered man stood for human rights , but in real life is called traitor

This guy , in example no different stole from rich gave to victims of war
result = death penelty


However , rich bankers get bail out , they go buy million dollar homes, yearly bonus in sum of million dollars , get 100,000,000 Stocks options which they sell to make 200 million plus 

That is how things role ...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

Menace2Society said:


> They could have given him a job offer. He is clearly talented.


They did but he refused.


----------



## New World

what a system.. a killer is given 35 year prison and a thief is going to be hanged..



Stannis Baratheon said:


> They did but he refused.


Israel offer him.. so he deny it..

and how are you true *king by blood*..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

New World said:


> and how are you true *king by blood*..


I am doing quite fine, the winter seem to agree with me. No more damp, sweaty days of summer.


----------



## Uzair Shafiq [Босс]

Stannis Baratheon said:


> I am doing quite fine, the winter seem to agree with me. No more damp, sweaty days of summer.


John snow shall rise!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

Uzair Shafiq [Босс] said:


> John snow shall rise!


----------



## Makaramarma

Hamza Bendelladj NOT Sentenced to Death for SpyEye Virus | The Cryptosphere

No, contrary to a sudden flurry of loosely-sourced articles in the hacker and Muslim press, Hamza Bendelladj aka Bx1, spammer and co-creator of the SpyEye virus, *has not been sentenced to death by a US jury.*

*In fact, he hasn’t been sentenced at all. And he’ll never stand in front of a jury, having already pled guilty.*

Here’s an example of the hysterical outcry, from an article calling him a “Muslim HERO!”

News of the execution of the Algerian hacker, Hamza Bendeladj [sic], by the US authorities sparked a large controversy on social media, as some activists launched a campaign of support and solidarity “We are all Hamza”, in which they called on the authorities to mediate for saving the life of “Algeria’s genius”, who stunned the world through hacking Israeli websites and banks, and offers their funds to the Palestinian people.

Funds which he and his SpyEye trojan took from victims all over the world.

The US ambassador to Algeria has taken to Twitter to beat back the death sentence allegations, stating that none of the crimes with which he’s been charged are punishable by death, and that his sentencing will be later this year.

In case your French is rusty, that says “1/2 Bendelladj Hamza pleaded guilty June 26 for having developed, distributed, and monitored a malicious SpyEye banking Trojan.”

And this one says “2/2 The verdict will take place in a few months. Computer crimes are not capital crimes and are not punished by the death penalty” but is more notable for the fight she got into with a skeptical commenter who vowed to shave his moustache if she was right and he was wrong. No update on the moustache situation, but it does add a glorious touch of farce to what was already at least broad comedy.

There’s already a Facebook group, All Against the Death Sentence of Hamza, whose URL misspells his name, but at 112 members it’s hardly a social media juggernaut.

The Algerian was arrested in Thailand and extradited to the US in 2013, charged with one count of conspiring to commit wire and bank fraud, 10 counts of wire fraud, one count of conspiracy to commit computer fraud, and 11 counts of computer fraud. You can see the original indictment here (PDF). On June 26 of this year he pled guilty to so the future is not looking rosy for him, but none of those are capital crimes, so the death penalty is simply off the table, unless he killed someone recently and we didn’t hear about it.

The 2013 FBI report of his arrest in Thailand says “If convicted, Bendelladj faces a maximum sentence of up to 30 years in prison for conspiracy to commit wire and bank fraud; up to 20 years for each wire fraud count; up to five years for conspiracy to commit computer fraud; up to five or 10 years for each count of computer fraud; and fines of up to $14 million.”

Instead, along with his partner he made a plea bargain in which he took responsibility for creating and distributing SpyEye, a virus designed to capture online banking information from unsuspecting individuals’ infected computers. The operation was professional and efficient, if highly illegal, and included a strong marketing push on dark markets, dedicated customer service, and optional software customization. According to the DA of the Northern District of Georgia, where he faces these charges, “Until dismantled, SpyEye was the preeminent malware banking Trojan from 2010-2012.”

It should be no surprise that an admitted spammer with millions at his fingertips should be portrayed as a martyr in the press leading up to his sentencing: heck, Donald Trump is being portrayed as a legitimate political candidate. But no, he will not actually be martyred, by lethal injection, electrocution, or any of the other options the United States has at its disposal. He will simply sit in prison and wait for his fate to be decided.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

And Palestine will use this aid for creating tunnels & rockets instead of food and school. So, waste of money.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Uzair Shafiq [Босс] said:


> *Bugbear FBI cyber stalking for a long three years, the famous Algerian hacker Bendelladj Hamza, 27, one of those who gave the most trouble to the US sleuths, was sentenced to the death penalty by a US court.
> 
> 
> Caught in the cracks in Thailand in 2013, after a manhunt led by Interpol, cyber-activist who joined the exclusive club of the ten most wanted in the world was extradited to the United States where the ultimate punishment just fell on him like a cleaver.
> 
> Among his feats of arms, the young hacker, compared to a more vigilante hacking at a high-flying crook, had managed to enter the den e 217 banks by hacking mailboxes to steal it the tune of $ 4 billion. A juicy booty which he has shared several non-governmental organizations in Africa, but also Palestinian NGO to whom he has donated more than $ 280 million.
> 
> Far from stopping there way, Hamza Bendelladj also hooked to his belt 8000 French sites, but also sites of foreign ministries of European countries, coming to the end of their security system to grant visas to several Algerian youth.
> 
> Outside the law as a new Robin digital Bois, the flash career and yet breathtaking, his most significant achievement undoubtedly remains the takeover of the Israeli government site, enabling it to provide the Palestinian resistance information and valuable reports.Following the cyber attack that has certainly distraught, but even more estomaquées Israeli authorities offered their Web assailant help them make their inviolable computer system, in return for their intervention with Washington to drop the charges against him.
> 
> The refusal Bendelladj Hamza was immediate, categorical and irrevocable. Past, therefore, to the Americans, fears that the young Algerian, born in modest circumstances in Kouba, a popular area on the heights of Algiers, has signed his death warrant by refusing an impossible pact with Israel have sadly confirmed today.
> *
> USA: Famed Hacker Algerian Activist Hamza Bendelladj Sentenced to the Death Penalty


The penalty is Good news.


----------



## New World

Stannis Baratheon said:


> I am doing quite fine, the winter seem to agree with me. No more damp, sweaty days of summer.


but it seems that your days are gone before winter come..


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Makaramarma said:


> Hamza Bendelladj NOT Sentenced to Death for SpyEye Virus | The Cryptosphere
> 
> No, contrary to a sudden flurry of loosely-sourced articles in the hacker and Muslim press, Hamza Bendelladj aka Bx1, spammer and co-creator of the SpyEye virus, *has not been sentenced to death by a US jury.*
> 
> *In fact, he hasn’t been sentenced at all. And he’ll never stand in front of a jury, having already pled guilty.*
> .



You beat me to it. When I read the first line of the OP "*one of those who gave the most trouble to the US sleuths, was sentenced to the death penalty by a US court" *my BS meter shot off the charts*.*

*"The US ambassador to Algeria has taken to Twitter to beat back the death sentence allegations, stating that none of the crimes with which he’s been charged are punishable by death, and that his sentencing will be later this year."

*


----------

